# Geneseo 2013 Air Show



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 16, 2013)

Travelled down to the lovely Genesee valley this past weekend for the annual Geneseo Air Show and thought I would slowly share with you the sights ( sorry no sounds or smells ) of this great air show. I will attempt to update daily with a picture or two.














Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2013)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 21, 2013)

More!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 21, 2013)

Sorry for the delay. Have had trouble getting onto the site since the day I first made this post. By request, here are a few more.




























Look for daily additions for the next while.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 21, 2013)

Good stuff Jeff. This show is one on my list to see, hopefully next year.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 22, 2013)

AT-6D Texan N107FG

One of 11 T-6/SNJ/Harvard airframes on the field for the weekend.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 22, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 23, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 24, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2013)

Real nice Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2013)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 25, 2013)

Love the T-6/SNJ. I want to model one in the same colors as in Post#6. Great photos Jeff.

Geo


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 25, 2013)

Okay, okay...I know it isn't a warbird but the owner came out to support the air show so I figured he deserves a photo post and I think the turf tires are simply brilliant....something a little different. Back to a warbird tomorrow, I promise.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 26, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 27, 2013)

This was a real treat to see, the only flying H model and a first time sighting for me.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 27, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 27, 2013)

Nice shots Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2013)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks fellas for all the nice comments. Geneseo is truly a must see air show for many reasons. The biggest reason is the setting. A grass airstrip surrounded by farmland is a setting that cannot be beat in this area. Entry at 6am, no ropes or other barriers between you and the aircraft, they start flying at 10:00am and keep going till nearly 5pm. BBQ dinners on the Friday and Saturday night. A USO themed dance Saturday night and I could go on and on. Anyhow, on with the pictures.







This B-26, yes B-26 as opposed to an A-26, was flown into Geneso about three years ago and has not turned a prop since. It is owned by MARC, the late Dave Tallichet's outfit and is based at Genny and is towed out to the display area every show and then towed bak into the hanger. I am not complaining just a bit sad that a flyer has been allowed to sit and such a rare beauty to boot.


Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 28, 2013)

Nice! Must have been really confusing before they changed the Invader's designation from B-26 to A-26 !!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2013)

Good shot Jeff!

Bet it was Terry!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 29, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 30, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 30, 2013)

good stuff keep 'em coming...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2013)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 31, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice pics, keep 'em coming!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 1, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Westfield Charlie (Aug 1, 2013)

Great photos Jeff. I should put Geneseo on my "to do" list. It's only about two hours away. Last time I was there was years ago. Everything you say about the ambiance is right on: It's a fantastic show. When I went, I got to go inside a B-17 and a Ju-52!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 1, 2013)

Always liked the'Commando', but don't think I've seen one 'live'.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2013)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 2, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 3, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 3, 2013)

More...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 3, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> More...



Patience my Aussie friend...patience


Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2013)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 4, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 4, 2013)

A RAAF Tiger Moth, cool!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 4, 2013)

great stuff. I always prefer the 'Chippie' with that Canadian, 'bubble' canopy - looks so much cleaner than the heavily framed British version.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 6, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2013)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 6, 2013)

Somebody told me Mosquito KA114 was supposed to be there. Guess not eh?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 7, 2013)

Crimea_River said:


> Somebody told me Mosquito KA114 was supposed to be there. Guess not eh?



The Mossie did not make it given the circumstances at MAM. Too bad as seeing her off the grass would have been the highlight of the air show season for me. Despite her absence, this year's show was excellent.







Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 8, 2013)

Won't be posting again till next Tuesday as I am off to Thunder Over Michigan very early tomorrow morning so I thought I would give you a few pics today.


































Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 8, 2013)

Well, I think we deserve more...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2013)

Can't complain 

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 12, 2013)

Back from Thunder Over Michigan and I thought I would update the post. Hope you were well behaved while I was away.

Thunder photo file will begin after I finish this one.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 13, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 13, 2013)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 14, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 15, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 15, 2013)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 16, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 17, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 17, 2013)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 18, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 19, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 20, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 20, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 20, 2013)

Good shots, Jeff! Love seeing the airplanes landing on grass.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 20, 2013)

Nice shots Jeff!

It just seems right somehow Eric...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words fella. Geneseo really is a special place to watch an air show.







Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 21, 2013)

Love to get to them airshows...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 22, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2013)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 22, 2013)

Continues to impress Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 23, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 24, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 24, 2013)

Like the Wheels up Mustang shot!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 25, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 25, 2013)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 26, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Aug 26, 2013)

Good stuff Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 27, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 27, 2013)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 28, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 29, 2013)

Only a couple of days left to this thread and we will begin Thunder Over Michigan 2013 on September 01st.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 29, 2013)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 30, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 30, 2013)

Enjoy seeing these shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 31, 2013)

To close out the thread, here are my three favourite pictures from Geneseo 2013.



















Hope you have enjoyed the photo thread and will perhaps consider a trip to Geneseo next year....a truly magical place for an air show.

Tomorrow I will start the 2013 Thunder Over Michigan thread.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 31, 2013)

Awesome...Thanks man....


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 31, 2013)

Strongly considering it Jeff. This time we need to meet!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 31, 2013)

Great shots Jeff!


----------



## lordish (Oct 17, 2013)

Great pix. In June I actually went to Hamilton Ontario for the purpose of seeing the last flying DH-98 Mosquito KA-114 which is now based in Virginia Beach VA. I saw it and touched it. What an incredible airplane. I saw all of the Canadian planes that arrived in Geneseo. However, I couldn't make the NY show.


----------

